# Flies for Specs



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

What is everyones favorite flies for speckled trout. I'll be down in Baffin the beginning of January and trying to figure out what to stock the fly box with.

Thanks.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Numero uno/state record*

This is supposed to be a copy of fly tied by Bud Rowland. got a 16 lb trout.

Joe


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Big seaducers or big clousers


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Mason m said:


> Big seaducers or big clousers


^^^^ 
these, i would also throw in some med to large poppers.i dont think you will be doing much sight casting for trout in baffin.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't go without some Lefty''s Deceivers in 1/0. Cast well in the nearly always present winds and give great silhouette. These sink fairly slowly which is important as their lots od shallow grass. Easy to keep above the grass.

Pick you poison as far as color, I like white & blue, White & red, Chartruse & Black. 

If you tie these are pretty easy to crank our a pile in an evening.

Pete A.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Mason m said:


> Big seaducers or big clousers


agreed...and poppers too!


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Favorite flies*

One of my favorite flies is the Crack fly the other is the pink and white Rattle Rat.


----------

